# Canon 6D - fantastic video



## hemidesign (Dec 22, 2012)

fantastic new video recorded by Richard Walch, enjoy!

Canon EOS 6D - Iceland by Richard Walch


----------



## Denisas Pupka (Dec 22, 2012)

Its not new, it was published on Dec 4, 2012 by CanonFrance. Video really looks not bad. I can not see big diferents in quality from Mark III. I think even with 550D you can make this. More important who's behind the camera. Still very atractive ISO, full frame, and good build body.


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 26, 2012)

I agree, the detail on the wider shots is pretty horrible. Definitely not better than the Mark III.


----------



## captainkanji (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks pretty good. I can't say if its as good or better than a 5d. I don't think the OP was saying that either.


----------

